# P90 guitar: Maple cap Les Paul or Mahagony SG?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

if you had to choose a single P90 gtr between a Maple capped Les Paul & an SG, which would it be?

ps each has 2 pickups: neck & bridge


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Partial to the LP or Jr. myself.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry, but you left this out...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

sorry, wasn't intended to be a poll of all P90 gtrs, just between these two 


no offense to the LP jr.....or Leslie West, intended


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd go with the maple on the LP. 'Hog SGs sound great too, but I like the extra ZING! you get from the maple on the LP. It really makes the mid-heavy P90s have a nice top end bite in addition to the mid-range snarl they already have.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I have an all-mahogany McInturff with Lollar P90s. The all mahogany construction really makes the P90s growl... if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Maple-capped LP.

I just acquired an R6 and it has such a great sweet tone across the entire freq sprectrum. I also have a double cut special with P90's with all mahog body. It doesn't seem as refined of a tone....if that's good or bad.


----------



## jakeblues (Jan 14, 2011)

I own a new P-90 equipped SG and it is more alive than LP's I've played. More defined bottom end - quite aggressive when an overdrive/distortion pedal is used - more mid-range sounding but not too compressed - top end is bright but not harsh. I'm loving the P-90 sound - more R n'R in my opinion.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I'd go with the maple on the LP. 'Hog SGs sound great too, but I like the extra ZING! you get from the maple on the LP. It really makes the mid-heavy P90s have a nice top end bite in addition to the mid-range snarl they already have.


Same here.

I like an all mahogany body as well--sometimes that's the best, but overall I love that extra zing as hollowbody put it.
It's nicer for humbuckers as well.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I prefer the all mahogany/P90 sound myself, but the P90 Les Paul's are no slouches either.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My P90 guitar would be the Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin II.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Tough choice. I voted SG, mostly because I really want a Pete Townsend style wraptail, and additionally I have got to favour lightweight guitars as I have aged. I do have a PRS SE Singlecut with P90's, which is all mahogany, and it sounds great though the neck is a bit too big for me and my son has taken it over.

But I'd not be adverse to the LP either, the previously mentioned 'top end bite' is real and perfect for some applications. I tend to hammer fistedly bang out power chords, so it's not as much a big deal to me...I don't really do solos or much single note stuff up high where it would make (more of) a difference.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a godin lgp90 and it plays and feels better than any p90 Gibson I ever picked up. I suggest you have a look.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

How about one of each, mahogany single cut, maple and mahogany triple soap.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd take the LP route. I played a nice SG w/ P90's through a Budda and while it was nice, it didn't feel like "home".


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I've owned both since Feb the new Gibson 60's Tribute Models. 

I prefer the LP, I find the feel of the SG to be a little off due to where the neck joins the body you have to reach an extra couple inches for the open chords and it is enough of a difference to cause a shoulder issue for me due to previous injuries.

Regarding sound, tone etc. it depends on what type of music you'll be playing. If you play a lot of power chords and a hard rock AC/DC style definetly go SG, if you play a lot of rhythm and open chords the LP. If you play a lot of lead just let your ears be your guide.

Generally any guitar can play any type of music and get various tones, it comes down to your ability to get the tone you want through your gear for your style of playing and the music you play.

Hope that helps, if you have any specific questions let me know and I'll help if I can.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thx guys, I sold the SG & kept the LP


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

At one point I had 4 high-end P-90 guitars in the stable. The R4 (stock), 1967 SG Jr. (trem) & Hamer Korina Special (one piece body w/ a Fralin) were all excellent guitars, but when it came time to thin the herd, a 1965 SG Jr. (wraptail) beat them all. My vote is for old mahogany & an unmolested neck tenon.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I tried several of the LP and SG Tributes, when they came out. Tonally, the SG was the winner.
But as far as I'm concerned, the Jr is the king of P90 solidbodies.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I voted for the LP but it would really be and LP'ish in that it would be the Godin ICON II.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)




----------

